# Shower Water Pressure



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Just wondering how to improve water pressure to my shower. I am new to camping and just purchased a 2003 Outback 25 rss. I was wondering if there was any tips or tricks to keeping good pressure. Tried my first showerr and seemed to lose pressure. Shut down and restarted and appeared to have good pressure. Any advise or mods for this.
A thankful newcomer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you connected to water or pulling from the tank when you experience this problem?

Have you tried removing the line from the shower head to see if there is anything in the line blocking water flow?

Do you also see water pressure drop in the sinks and/or outdoor shower (if you have one)?


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

I am pulling from the tank when I had this problem. Camping in a couple weeks where I will be at camp ground that has "city water" hook up so my pressure maybe better.
Second thought was to take shower head off and soak in CLR cleaner to see if head is clogged
Have not tried outdoor shower yet
Kitchen sink and bathroom sink worked great. Might just be shower head and the fact we were pulling from the tank.....
Thanks for the advice.....

Lovin my Outback.....

I'll keep u updated


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great....keep us posted.

BTW...I know everyone loves a TON of water during a shower, but when "dry camping" having less water come out of the shower is a good thing. We always do "navy showers" and water is limited and having it free flow is a No-No in our camper.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

The factory showerhead is horrible. We swapped it out with an oxygenics and everybody is happy now.
http://www.amazon.com/ETL-26781-White-Oxygenics-Shower/dp/B00F5MUB66/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400580240&sr=8-1&keywords=oxygenics+rv+shower+head


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the info on the shower head modifications


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

One mod that will really help is to install a bladder tank on the water system. This will ensure that there is always reserve pressure and will keep the water flow at a constant level. It is also nice because the water pump is not constantly running when the faucet is open, it only runs to charge the tank. I have a 5 gallon bladder tank in my trailer and it really works well. Makes the water system in the trailer function just like the system in the house, even when operating from the water pump.

DAN


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Changed out my shower head to one with a shut off button. Also noticed a big difference when hooked to city water. When pulling from the tank pump does not have as much pressure. May need to install a 5 gallon bladder tank. Loving camping in my 2003 Outback 25 rss
Still looking for good mods for the trailer
Happy trails......


----------

